# b2 - "Legacy Option ROM Initialization" error with 7950



## RKTGX95

Anyone? (please?)


----------



## RKTGX95

bump ^
(really need an answer on this)


----------



## RKTGX95

another bump


----------



## RKTGX95

another (sad) bump









also, found this:
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1943189

looks very similar to my problem. any advice?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

will your pc post if you put your card in the 2nd or 3rd slot if it has them. If not it could be a bad card or bad motherboard test another card in your pc or test your card in another pc.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> will your pc post if you put your card in the 2nd or 3rd slot if it has them. If not it could be a bad card or bad motherboard test another card in your pc or test your card in another pc.


not to exaggerate, but OH GAWD FINALLY A REPLY

but anyway, i did try the second slot. it was a bit better, but it too required a little fiddling to get it right. AFAIK and gathered, it is possible that i should try to re-mount my MoBo (possibly mounted it a bit wrong or something with the standoffs) but i didn't find the time for it yet.

if that won't work, my ultimate solution (if RMA won't work too) would be to use a string to help support the card.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

id try another video card maybe get one cheap at a computer store to rule out that your motherboard is the issue or call a computer store and see if they will test it for you cheap or for free some will if its just somthing simple.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> id try another video card maybe get one cheap at a computer store to rule out that your motherboard is the issue or call a computer store and see if they will test it for you cheap or for free some will if its just somthing simple.


i guess the prob with that is that a cheap GPU wouldn't have the weight or length to check the problem.

but i guess i'll do the later, or just try to do a re-build completely. (when i'll find the time for it, though it wouldn't harm me to clean the dust a bit







)


----------



## Morachi

This issue is becoming more and more of a headache for owners of new GPUs. It is a BIOS firmware issue to say the very least. It hands around the fact that the memory BAR can't allocate resources correctly to cards calling for 256mb (for 128mb it works fine). nVidia and ASUS are aware of the issue and i'm actively putting technicians from both vendors in touch to reach a resolution - it is just sloppy coding of the BIOS really and there have been guidelines around developing BIOS code to handle this very situation since October 2006.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?27225-ASUS-Z9PE-D8-WS-Issues-detecting-Quadro-K5000-amp-GTX-6XX-series-GPUs-%28Q-Code-62%29/page3

Also;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1261060/should-we-have-an-official-asus-z9pe-d8-owners-thread/80#post_18950895

and;

http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=Z9PE-D8%20WS&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## RKTGX95

I am sorry to kick this dead horse again, but i feel obligated to tell you all how it all ended:

in the end after i RMA'd my card they gave me a new one after ~3 weeks and everything worked perfectly. Additionally since the incident i have updated my BIOS quite the few times so there is a possibility that it was a BIOS problem too. (though i'm not ruling out completely the problem of Sag)

Overall i was lucky to get another card because my specific model pretty much disappeared form the shelves (the Sapphire 7950 950Mhz Ed with the 7970 PCB) and to everyone that are having a similar problem try first to update the BIOS to the latest and if you feel lucky enough try to RMA the GPU or even the Motherboard if you are patient enough (waiting that long for my GPU wasn't easy so i can't imagine what it is to wait for a MoBo)


----------



## polarctic

I have this error code to on my brand new computer that is store build.
I only get this error sometimes but it seems like it's becoming more and more frequent.

The graphics card is indeed sagging down a bit although everything is still brand new. I hope this is not the case, but the error code b2 might get more frequent as time and gravity takes it's toll. Sagging with age issue, where have I heard of that before...

Specs:

Fractal Desing R5
Asus x99-a
Intel Core i7 5820k
Cooler master 212 EVO
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 970
Crucial ballistix sport DDR4 RAM 32Gb
Samsung EVO 850 250Gb SSD
Corsair RM750


----------



## Bytales

I ha ve this code too with my Asus Z10PE-D8 WS motherboard, after i redid the cables to the back of my buro, so i though at first there was to much intereference because i tightened the cables to tight.

I got a two Xeon 2690v3s, 64 gb RAm,

PC has 2 Antec 1300 PSUs
Mouse and keyboard connected to the motherboard.
Network Cable from router to motherboard.
Usb 3.0 12+1 Anker Hub Cable Connected to motherboard.
750ti, with HDMI connected to a HDMI matrix
and Display port cable (i got the best i could find, at first i thought it was the cable) from VideoCard to Monitor (Samsung 32Inch 4k IPS freesync monitor)

If i disconect Lan Cable and USB cable and after a few resets, it boots, but if i connect the Lan Cable and USB cable it gets stuck at code b2. I can see that on the motherboard.

There is one newer bios version then the one i have currently installed on the motherboard so i will update the bios (allthough i did not have this problem before i did my cables - if i think about it new is the monitor itself also, probably the GPU is tasked to hard to drive 4k - i had another monitor)

Ill update the bios, then ill contact asus if it still doesnt work.

Sometime i do get to pass this stage and the pc boots.
After that i can connect the other cables and it works, but if i restart from windows, it will get stuck again.


----------



## Bytales

I also have a Hub installed in a Hub, and in windows i gon a error stating that the usb hubs are to stuffed on each other.

I got two 7 way USB 3.0 Hubs installed in my case, through a 19 pin uSB connection tied to a pci express card.
Then an external HUB directly to the motherboard, an Anker 12+1 Port.
In this one i have a Rocat Apuri Installed. Perhaps i should tie the roccat apuri to the PC itself. Or get a better USB Hub than Anker, since i believe the Anker hub is practically 3 hubs of 4 ports.
I must do some further research to see what is the problem.


----------



## Bytales

I trully believe its a gpu issue. The pc wont boot with only the DP connected to the video card. I need to boot it via HDMI, and connect the display port once the card is in windows.
This is not normal.


----------

